# One photo per day for 2010



## seacritter (Jan 5, 2010)

If anyone is interested, the one photo per day challenge for 2010 is still open...


----------



## xintax (Jan 7, 2010)

I want!!! What do we do? One person gets to give the picture of the day or for the whole year, each of up would compile pictures and come up with a calendar of pictures? hahahaha!!! I want!!! )


----------



## igloopants (Jan 11, 2010)

Where do I get info on this?


----------



## xintax (Jan 12, 2010)

I already made one:
xintax-daily.tumblr.com

Okay... needed to change the webbie add since shutermonkey already exists in deviant art...

will stick to my original name as crappy as it sounds


----------



## tmyprod (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm doing it this year.

365 - 2010 - a set on Flickr

Still need to take one today...


----------



## xintax (Jan 13, 2010)

It's a bit hard with a routine life... as early as now, I'm having trouble finding subjects... Then again it's a good project... You'd be forced to change your lifestyle just to get new views... )


----------



## gsgary (Jan 13, 2010)

xintax said:


> It's a bit hard with a routine life... as early as now, I'm having trouble finding subjects... Then again it's a good project... You'd be forced to change your lifestyle just to get new views... )



That's the reason i don't like this sort of thing because you will end up shooting just for the sake of it and end up with a load of crap


----------



## tmyprod (Jan 13, 2010)

> That's the reason i don't like this sort of thing because you will end up shooting just for the sake of it and end up with a load of crap



I disagree, I've gotten some pretty good stuff from forcing myself to go out and shoot.


----------



## Renol (Jan 13, 2010)

I started a little late on this but I've been doing it since the 4th. I do think its a challenge to constantly find stuff to shoot that's actually interesting and different, but that's what makes it fun. I find I really have to plan my shots a day ahead otherwise I ponder all day and run out of light by the time I figure something out XD

lonewolf025 on deviantART linky to my daily stuff and other stuff


----------



## RinconPhoto (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you be a beginner like myself who doesnt have much experience , even with photoshop but yet wants to learn and this would be a good way for me to practice ??


----------



## AmericanMag (Jan 16, 2010)

RinconPhoto said:


> Can you be a beginner like myself who doesnt have much experience , even with photoshop but yet wants to learn and this would be a good way for me to practice ??



I was thinking the same thing!  I have been sitting on the computer trying to find places that I can go and kill off a memory card or something!  I would like to get started on a project like this one.


----------



## ilovemy50d (Feb 6, 2010)

RinconPhoto said:


> Can you be a beginner like myself who doesnt have much experience , even with photoshop but yet wants to learn and this would be a good way for me to practice ??


 
Why not?  It's just taking a picture a day for 365 days. You don't need photoshop or a fancy camera.  It keeps you motivated to shoot and in 6 months or a year you can look back at your photos and see how much you have improved!


----------



## koryGander (Feb 12, 2010)

Where's the pictures?

KG


----------



## Cass (Feb 13, 2010)

How do we go about getting in on the "One Photo Per Day For 2010"? I would be interested.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 16, 2010)

yeah.. I'd like to join up.. Could I use my shutterfly website?


----------



## dancingsphinx22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this idea! I'm going to start today, even though I missed it by a month. I've got enough pics to make up for January anyway. And now I'll have a legit excuse for when hubby asks why I feel the need to use my camera everyday.


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm going to start doing this once I get my camera, lens and have read the manual on the D70s.. So I'm thinking I'll be starting super late, March 1st.. But, better late than never and this will give me some good practice!
The site I'll be using is our (DH and mine, although I'm the one who adds pictures...) shutterfly...


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 19, 2010)

Scratch that, I just set up an account on photoblog. I'll be starting my project on March 1st!


----------

